# Möglichst günstige Webseite



## Todesklinge (7. August 2018)

*Möglichst günstige Webseite*

Aloha!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Webseite, die ähnlich vom Stil her ist, wie auf der Seite (Blizzard Entertainment) ist.
Finde die Menüführung und allgemein die Webseite, sehr intuitiv und übersichtlich. So etwas brauche ich auch.

Für den Anfang, soll es erstmal reichen, dass es nicht kommerziell ist. Später soll es dann kommerziell werden.

Habe mir da auch schon so ein paar andere Webseiten-Baukästen angeschaut und das meiste davon, wirkt recht komisch und die Frage ist auch, ist das ganze Zeug soweit sicher?


Wer kennt sich denn darin sehr gut aus?
Denn ich tue das leider nicht. Im Grunde habe ich keine Ahnung davon, bin aber soweit auch lernfähig.

Vielleicht gibt es ja ein super Programm, womit ich selber bestimmten kann, wie ich das auf meiner Webseite brauche oder nicht?


Vor allem sollen Screenshots und Videos gezeigt werden und ebenso einige Informationen über das Produkt, was ich vorstellen möchte.


PS: Wie sieht es mit den rechtlichen Dingen aus, vor allem mit dem neuen Datenschutzgesetz?
Da ich eine Wortmarke besitze, ist nun die Frage wie das mit dem Namen/Logo usw. allgemein ist.
Kennt sich da jemand aus und kann mir da ein paar Tipps geben?


----------



## DataDino (7. August 2018)

*AW: Möglichst günstige Webseite*

Naja das diese Homepagebaukästen komisch wirken liegt in der Natur der Einfachheit und den damit verbundenen Anforderungen. Je spezifischer die Anforderungen sind, umso eher kommen sie nicht mehr in Frage.

Wenn du sowas in Auftrag geben möchtest oder entwickeln willst, gibt es da einige Optionen. Die beste, aber auch teuerste Option, ist das ganze mit Hilfe einer Agentur aufzuziehen. Aber das kostet richtig Asche. Die zweite Möglichkeit wäre, es einfach mal in den Template-Communities zu versuchen. Dort ist entsprechend mit Abstrichen zu rechnen. Dafür findet man dort oftmals Hobbyisten, Nebenberufler oder auch Leute, die ihr Geld mit der Masse und der fehlenden Individualität machen. Da kommst du meist günstiger bei weg. Die dritte Möglichkeit wäre, sich im Bekanntenkreis jemanden zu suchen, mit dem man eng zusammenarbeiten und das ganze zusammen aufbauen kann. Zum Schluss gibt es dann aber auch noch die fieseste und vor allem auch zeitlich fressenste Option: Selber machen! Das kann aber, wenn du mit so etwas noch keine Erfahrung hast, etwas umfangreich werden.

Einbinden von Bildern und Videos ist generell kein Problem. Aber gerade bei Videos sollte man immer den Traffic und somit die Kapazität der Anbindung im Hinterkopf haben. Das kann je nach Aufrufzahlen Phasenweise eng werden und dich dazu zwingen, auf einen zweiten oder gar dritten Server zu erweitern. Ich würde daher Videos eher bei einem Anbieter ablegen, um Kosten bei der Skallierung einzusparen und nach Möglichkeit für einen ruhigeren Betrieb zu sorgen.


----------



## Todesklinge (7. August 2018)

*AW: Möglichst günstige Webseite*

Danke dir für die Infos DataDino!

Aufgrund mangelnder Finanzen, brauche ich vorerst eine möglichst günstige Alternative. Bis das ganze dann mal läuft und auch die ersten Einnahmen vorhanden sind.
Wenn entsprechend Geld da ist, komme ich vermutlich eh nicht herum, jemanden dafür anzustellen der das ganze Verwaltet und betreut.

Aktuell habe ich dieses Webhosting:
r2h Superior

Ist das soweit in Ordnung oder brauche ich da mehr?
Ich weiss leider nicht was heutzutage alles Standard ist.

Für die Videos dachte ich schon an Youtube, wobei mir Twitch.tv eher zusagen könnte, da vermutlich mein Webspace nicht so viel Platz hätte.

Welche Fertigbau-kasten-Webseiten wären denn die zuverlässigsten und auch sichersten?


----------



## DOcean (7. August 2018)

*AW: Möglichst günstige Webseite*

Am einfachsten fährst du zuerst mit einem der vielen: Content-Management-System – Wikipedia
Welches du das nimmst ist fast egal, Vor- und Nachteile haben die alle...

Das ist so zwischen Punkt 4 und 3 bei DataDino, du machst alles selber wirst aber von dem System dabei unterstützt...

Dein Hosting ist für den Anfanf OK, PHP und MySql ist dabei mehr braucht es nicht...


----------



## Todesklinge (7. August 2018)

*AW: Möglichst günstige Webseite*



DOcean schrieb:


> Am einfachsten fährst du zuerst mit einem der vielen: Content-Management-System – Wikipedia
> Welches du das nimmst ist fast egal, Vor- und Nachteile haben die alle...
> 
> Das ist so zwischen Punkt 4 und 3 bei DataDino, du machst alles selber wirst aber von dem System dabei unterstützt...
> ...



Wo gibt es so ein CMS?


----------



## DOcean (7. August 2018)

*AW: Möglichst günstige Webseite*

ich weiß gerade nicht so richtig was ich schreibe soll.... 

ist es zu viel den Wikipedia Artikel zu lesen? und dabei auf die kleinen blauen Schriften zu klicken um die weiter Artikel zu lesen? und dann auf der Wikipedia Seite von einem CMS auf den passenden Link zu klicken um zur Homepage des Systems zu kommen? und dann auf der Webseite von dem CMS die Doku zu lesen?

Ja das kostet alles Zeit, aber du willst ja kein Geld ausgeben, also selbst ist der Mann/die Frau...


----------



## Todesklinge (7. August 2018)

*AW: Möglichst günstige Webseite*

Ich meinte eher welches CMS.

Habe mich jetzt für Drupla entschieden, vorerst.
Ist das zumindest solide?


----------



## DOcean (7. August 2018)

*AW: Möglichst günstige Webseite*

welches CMS ist genau die gleiche Frage ob Intel/AMD oder NV/AMD... für alles da draußen gibt es Fanboys und Hater....

Am besten 1-3 installieren, ausprobieren und dann selber entscheiden...


----------



## fotoman (7. August 2018)

*AW: MÃ¶glichst gÃ¼nstige Webseite*



Todesklinge schrieb:


> die ähnlich vom Stil her ist, wie auf der Seite (Blizzard Entertainment) ist.
> Finde die Menüführung und allgemein die Webseite, sehr intuitiv und übersichtlich. So etwas brauche ich auch.


Menüführung, navigation? Ok, es mag daran liegen, dass bei mir standardmäßig UBlock läuft. Aber wenn Du solche User nicht ausschließen möchtest, musst Du wohl auch daran denken.



Todesklinge schrieb:


> Wer kennt sich denn darin sehr gut aus?


Diese Leute dürften sowas in der Regel nicht kostenlos für eine fremde Person machen. Auch die Anwendung eines Baukasten oder eines CMS will gelernt sein, wenn  die Seite nicht nach einem reinen Anfänger-/Hobbyprojekt aussehen soll.

Ich kenne mich damit jedenfalls nicht aus, habe meine Seite selber programmiert und dafür über Monate hinweg massenweise Artikel/Wikis/Beispiele durchgearbeitet bis alles so lief, wie ich es mir auf den von mir unterstützten Geräten vorgestellt habe.

Schon mit den unterstützten Geräten geht die Auswahl des CMS/Baukastens ja schon los. Soll die Seite für Desktop-Broser mit Mausbedienung sein, soll sie auch auf Tablets per Touch gut bedienbar sein, auch auf Smartphones mit ihren mickrigen Displays.



Todesklinge schrieb:


> Vor allem sollen Screenshots und Videos gezeigt werden und ebenso einige Informationen über das Produkt, was ich vorstellen möchte.


Dann besitzt Du hoffebntlcih zu allen Bildern und Videos die Rechte, diese im Internet veröffentlichen zu dürfen.



Todesklinge schrieb:


> PS: Wie sieht es mit den rechtlichen Dingen aus, vor allem mit dem neuen Datenschutzgesetz?
> Da ich eine Wortmarke besitze, ist nun die Frage wie das mit dem Namen/Logo usw. allgemein ist.


Allgemein würde ist das hier durcharbeiten
DSGVO – Das sollten Sie ueber die Datenschutz-Grundverordnung wissen |
    heise online
Was es aber mit Wortmarken auf sich hat, weiss ich nicht. Die DSGVO verlangt schon ohne solche Sonderthemen, die in der Regel keine privaten Betreiber von Webseiten betreffen, viel zu viele nutzlose Angaben.



DataDino schrieb:


> Einbinden von Bildern und Videos ist generell  kein Problem.


Technisch zwar nicht, rechtlich u.U. schon. Falls  die Screenshots nicht von selber entwickelten Programmen stammen, fängt  es dort u.U. schon an und ist im Zweifel mit dem Programmhersteller zu  klären.



Todesklinge schrieb:


> Habe mich jetzt für Drupla entschieden, vorerst.
> Ist das zumindest solide?


Neben WordPress und Typo3 ist es zumindest eines der bekannteren. Und da es regelmäßig Updates bekomt dürfte es bei korrekter Anwendung auch recht stabil/sicher sein.


----------



## ZAM (8. August 2018)

*AW: Möglichst günstige Webseite*

1. Du könntest ja mal erwähnen, was du genau vorhast.
2. "Eine Seite wie Blizzard", sollte dir immer vor Augen halten, dass die ein bezahltes Designer- und Entwickler-Team haben und konzeptionell mittlerweile offenbar auf One-Pager setzen.
3. Für diverse CMS-Systeme gibt es gratis Gaming-Templates, die sind aber dann nicht individuell. Alles andere kostet.

Drupal ist mir mit dem Core-Code zu oft in diversen Exploit-Listen, würde da auch eher auf Wordpress setzen.


----------



## Todesklinge (9. August 2018)

*AW: Möglichst günstige Webseite*

Es geht um eine “Aktive Online Rollenspiel Simulation“ und das Projekt an dem ich seit längerem arbeite, möchte ich nun langsam vorstellen. Die Geschichte dazu, also der Roman (echtes Buch) ist soweit fertig. Muss fast nur noch gedruckt werden.

Beides möchte ich nun öffentlich vorstellen, denn niemand weiss etwas von mir.

Grundsätzlich basiert das Spiel auf der geschichte des Romans, jedoch können die Spieler erstmals in der Branche (soweit bekannt), aktiv das Spielgeschehen verändern.

Es ist sehr schwer das zu erklären, weshalb es einfacher wäre, wenn man dazu auch Bilder, Videos und Spielszenen sehen kann. Dafür benötige ich jedoch eine Homepage.

Das ganze läuft mit der Unreal Engine 4, alle Rechte an beiden Projekten sind bereits gesichert. Da es finanziell bei mir nicht gut aussieht, müsste ich sehen, dass ich durch Spenden die beiden Projekte weiter finanzieren kann.


----------



## ZAM (9. August 2018)

*AW: Möglichst günstige Webseite*

Versuche es doch mal über Indiegogo oder  kickstarter.de


----------



## Todesklinge (9. August 2018)

*AW: Möglichst günstige Webseite*

Das mit Kickstarter möchte ich erst ab Ende des Jahres beginnen. Zuerst möchte ich mal den Fuß in die Tür bekommen, damit überhaupt andere darauf aufmerksam werden können.

Deshalb erstmal mit der Homepage. Häufig ist der Ersteindruck der wichtigste und da möchte ich schon was ansehnliches vorzeigen können. Nicht das ich dann schon Leute abschrecke, ohne überhaupt die Chance bekomme das näher vorstellen zu können.


Wordpress wäre also in meinem Fall und Situation das Beste?
Was muss ich denn dabei noch alles beachten?

Danke schon mal für die ganzen Infos


----------



## DOcean (9. August 2018)

*AW: Möglichst günstige Webseite*

Es gibt inzwischen einen großen Hinweis für jeden Homepage, und der heißt "Mobile first!" d.h. deine Webseite muss auf einem Handy gut aussehen der Rest kommt später...

Für Wordpress gibt es halt eine große Gemeinde und eine Menge Erweiterungen, da findet sich immer was passendes...


----------



## Todesklinge (9. August 2018)

*AW: Möglichst günstige Webseite*



DOcean schrieb:


> Es gibt inzwischen einen großen Hinweis für jeden Homepage, und der heißt "Mobile first!" d.h. deine Webseite muss auf einem Handy gut aussehen der Rest kommt später...
> 
> Für Wordpress gibt es halt eine große Gemeinde und eine Menge Erweiterungen, da findet sich immer was passendes...



Erstmal klein anfangen und das Spiel ist sowieso nur für den PC, alles andere kommt dann mit der Zeit


----------



## RtZk (9. August 2018)

*AW: Möglichst günstige Webseite*



Todesklinge schrieb:


> Erstmal klein anfangen und das Spiel ist sowieso nur für den PC, alles andere kommt dann mit der Zeit



Ändert rein gar nichts daran, die Leute surfen hauptsächlich über ihr Handy oder ihr Tablet. Sprich, selbst, wenn es für den PC ist, werden sie sich deine Website trotzdem höchstwahrscheinlich über ihr Handy anschauen und entdecken und wenn dort dann gar nichts läuft, dann ärgern sie sich kurz, klicken auf zurück und vergessen es, die Wenigsten werden deshalb zu ihrem PC rennen, nur um deine Website aufrufen zu können, denn worum es genau geht wissen sie davor ja vermutlich noch nicht, sondern klicken aus Neugier darauf, klappt es nicht so wie gewollt, tja, das ist den Meisten dann eben wurscht.


----------



## fotoman (9. August 2018)

*AW: Möglichst günstige Webseite*



RtZk schrieb:


> über ihr Handy anschauen und entdecken und wenn dort dann gar nichts läuft, dann ärgern sie sich kurz,


Zwischen "läuft garnicht" und "mobile first, .... Rest kommt später" (am Besten gleich mit der Aussage auf der Seite "Desktop User sind nicht willkommen, nutzte die auf Touch optimierte Mobil-Ausgabe und wirf Deine Maus weg") liegen für mich Welten.

Sowas mag bei Diensten mit einer gewissen Marktmacht funktionieren, die einzig auf die mobile Nutzung ausgelegt sind und wo der User eine solche Ignoranz hinnehmen muss.

Wenn ein CMS aus "läuft garnicht" nicht automatisch mind. ein "läuft brauchbar" macht, würde es bei mir schneller wieder gelöscht wie ich es testweise installiert hätte. Wenn ich mich selber darum kümmern muss, das Layout an jedes Microdisplay anzupassen und ich genauso wissen muss, welche Elemente/Effekte die Bedienung einer Webseite per Touch (oder auch umgekehrt per Maus) verhindern, bringt mir persönlich ein CMS garnichts.


----------



## Todesklinge (10. August 2018)

*AW: Möglichst günstige Webseite*

Wordpress ist nun installiert und die Seite im Menü grob eingerichtet. Läuft soweit alles sehr gut, nur komischerweise kann ich keinen Seitentext bearbeiten. Es gibt zwar ein Feld für HTML und Text, aber ohne Funktion.
Vermutlich fehlt mir ein oder mehre Plugins.

Welche brauche ich denn alle, damit das funktioniert?


----------



## DOcean (10. August 2018)

*AW: Möglichst günstige Webseite*

gar keins, Wordpress ist komplett ohne Plugins lauffähig

Bist du eingeloggt? mit deinem Admin Account? -> Ein WordPress-Tutorial fuer die ersten Schritte einfach mal durchackern...


----------



## IICARUS (10. August 2018)

*AW: Möglichst günstige Webseite*

Was du dir auch anschauen kannst ist WoltLab Suite Core, eine Grundlage mit einem integrierten CMS System.
Kenne ich selbst gut da ich Jahrelang mit dieser Forensoftware zu tun hatte. Hatte damals damit auch schon eine Webseite aufgebaut und das ganze ist sehr leicht.
Hierzu kann das CMS System genutzt werden, die Forensoftware musst du dazu nicht nutzen.

Das ganze ist auch Mobil tauglich und läuft so auch auf Mobile Geräte.
Info: Professionelle Apps fuer WoltLab Suite 3.1 - WoltLab(R)

Kannst auch ein Demo zum ausprobieren verwenden.
Systemvoraussetzungen: WoltLab Suite Core herunterladen - WoltLab(R)

Das WoltLab Suite Core System ist kostenlos, kostenpflichtig ist die Forensoftware, sowie Erweiterungspakete.
Es gibt aber auch sehr viele Pugins um Funktionen und Skins zu erweitern. Einige davon sind auch kostenlos, andere kostenpflichtig.

Um das ganze betreiben zu können musst du dir ein Webspace bei einem Anbieter deiner Wahl anmieten und eine eigene Domain bestellen.
Kosten auch nicht viel zum Beispiel von Netcup oder all-inkl.com.


----------



## Todesklinge (11. August 2018)

*AW: Möglichst günstige Webseite*



DOcean schrieb:


> gar keins, Wordpress ist komplett ohne Plugins lauffähig
> 
> Bist du eingeloggt? mit deinem Admin Account? -> Ein WordPress-Tutorial fuer die ersten Schritte einfach mal durchackern...



Eingeloggt bin ich, wenn ich auf Seiten gehe, um diese bearbeiten zu wollen, erscheint zwar so ein großes Eingabefenster (scheinbar zum bearbeiten), aber es ist leer.
Bei Visuell und Text kann ich nichts machen.

Kann zwar Menüs, Webseiten usw. alles erstellen, aber nicht bearbeiten.


----------



## Todesklinge (12. August 2018)

*AW: Möglichst günstige Webseite*

Ist das eigentlich die offizielle Seite zum Downloaden von Wordpress, oder ist das ein Fake?
Deutsch << Download — WordPress


----------



## DOcean (13. August 2018)

*AW: Möglichst günstige Webseite*

die Seite passt, keine Ahnung was bei dir das Problem ist... Adblocker aus? anderen Browser mal nehmen?


----------



## Todesklinge (13. August 2018)

*AW: Möglichst günstige Webseite*

Jetzt funktioniert es, aber nur mit dem komischen Gutenberg Addon.


Wo bekomme ich den ein kostenloses Datenschutzgesetzt für meine Homepage her?
Oder gibt es das nur gegen Geld?

Kann ich den Datenschutz auch umgehen, in dem ich keine Daten beziehe, sozusagen alles abstelle, damit man nur die Seite lesen kann?
Habe mir ein paar Videos dazu angeschaut, zu dem "DSGVO" und keine Ahnung was ich machen soll.

Einnahmen habe ich auf der Homepage nicht und auch kein Forum oder irgendwas.

Bin für jedwede Infos sehr dankbar!


----------



## IICARUS (14. August 2018)

*AW: Möglichst günstige Webseite*

Für ein Blog oder normale Webseite brauchst du so was normal nicht, es seiden Leute könnten sich bei dir registrieren und müssten Daten von sich preis geben.
Für eine normale Webseite die nicht gewerblich ist brauchst normalerweise kein Impressum, es wird jedoch empfohlen dennoch eines einzustellen. In Deutschland gibt es halt dieses Impressum Pflicht.


----------



## fotoman (14. August 2018)

*AW: MÃ¶glichst gÃ¼nstige Webseite*



Todesklinge schrieb:


> Es geht um eine “Aktive Online Rollenspiel Simulation“ und das Projekt an dem ich seit längerem arbeite, möchte ich nun langsam vorstellen. Die Geschichte dazu, also der Roman (echtes Buch) ist soweit fertig. Muss fast nur noch gedruckt werden.
> 
> Beides möchte ich nun öffentlich vorstellen, denn niemand weiss etwas von mir.
> 
> ...


Selbst wenn ich den letzten Teil vollständig und für mehr wie nur en paar Wochen ignoriere, stellt ich für mich auch bei den Begriffen "nur noch gedruckt werden" und "öffentlich vorstellen" durchaus die Frage, ob das ganze noch unter den "persönlichen oder familiären Bereich" fällt, der laut 
Erwaegungsgrund 18 - Keine Anwendung auf den persoenlichen oder familiaeren Bereich | Datenschutz-Grundverordnung (DSGVO)
von der DSGVO ausgenommen ist.

Vieleicht werden die gedrucken Bücher ja (trotz der finanziellen Lage) verschenkt und die Webseite wird weder direkt noch indirekt dazu genutzt, für Spenden zu "werben".

Dass man trotzdem einen entsprechenden "Vertrag" zur Auftragsdatenvererbeitung mit dem Hoster abschließen sollte (u.U. sogar muss? ich bin kein Jurist ud gebe hier nur meine höchst persönloche Meinung wieder, die aber schon recht weit von der von IICARUS entfernt ist), wird spätestens dann klar, wenn man den in Beitrag #9 verlinkten Artikel liest.



Todesklinge schrieb:


> Kann ich den Datenschutz auch umgehen, in dem  ich keine Daten beziehe, sozusagen alles abstelle, damit man nur die  Seite lesen kann?


Entweder, sie fällt unter Erwägungsgrund #18 oder nicht. Dafür ist es vollkommen egal, ob Du  in Generator übrall "ja" oder "nein" anklicken kannst. Aber das steht auch alles schon im Artikel, der in Beitrag #9 verlinkt ist.

Dass Du am Ende auch im höchst privaten Bereich und ohne jegliche Webseite dazu verpflichtet bist, der Datenschutz einzuhalten, hat sich offenslcihtlich immer noch nicht herum gesprochen (obwohl es in großen Teilen  schon sehr lange der Fall ist).



Todesklinge schrieb:


> Wo bekomme ich den ein kostenloses Datenschutzgesetzt für meine Homepage her?


Gesetze werden in Brüssel oder Berlin gemacht, ein persönliches für Dich gibt es vermutlich nicht. Für das, was Du vermutlch meinst, müsstest Du Beitrag #9 einmal lesen oder eines der von Dir angesehenen Videos nochmal ansehen (wenn das da nicht erwähnt wurde, würde ich deren Inhalt sofort wieder vergessen). Es gibt keine fertige Datenschutzerklärung, die für jede Webseite korrekt ist.


----------



## IICARUS (15. August 2018)

*AW: Möglichst günstige Webseite*

Mit der neuen DSGVO hat sich da allerdings einiges geändert, hier sollte man sich ausgiebig informieren.
Bin  ich zur Zeit auch da ich eine neue Page und auch ein neuen Forum gestartet habe. Habe zwar früher Jahre lang eigene Rootserver und Seiten/Foren betrieben, aber hier hat sich doch einiges geändert.
Das ganze wird viel strenger betrachtet als es zuvor schon war.

Zum Beispiel was die Datenspeicherung von IP Adressen an habt, Loggin ohne SSL, bestimmte Soizale Netzwerke die mit eingebunden werden, Bilder von externe Bilderhoster usw.
Woltlab worüber ich meine Forensoftware beziehe gibt z.B. folgendes aus: Umsetzung der DSGVO - WoltLab(R)
Im Netz gibt es da noch mehr Informationen.


----------



## Todesklinge (15. August 2018)

*AW: MÃ¶glichst gÃ¼nstige Webseite*



fotoman schrieb:


> Selbst wenn ich den letzten Teil vollständig und für mehr wie nur en paar Wochen ignoriere, stellt ich für mich auch bei den Begriffen "nur noch gedruckt werden" und "öffentlich vorstellen" durchaus die Frage, ob das ganze noch unter den "persönlichen oder familiären Bereich" fällt, der laut
> Erwaegungsgrund 18 - Keine Anwendung auf den persoenlichen oder familiaeren Bereich | Datenschutz-Grundverordnung (DSGVO)
> von der DSGVO ausgenommen ist.
> 
> ...



Das auf #9 habe ich schon gelesen, aber darin wird mehr oder weniger darüber berichtet das ich so etwas brauche und nicht woher ich das wirklich bekomme.
Es gibt zwar Links zu kostenpflichtigen Angeboten, aber das hilft mir derzeit nicht weiter.


Bei dem Erwägungsgrund 18, dass ist soweit auch das, was auf mich zutrifft.
Also derzeit ist der Inhalt meiner Homepage nur zum Lesen.
Es gibt dort keine Anmeldungsmöglichkeit, noch einen Kontakt (Abgesehen vom Impressum).

Da ich aber Wordpress verwende und dort ein Template (Vorgefertigtes Design), weiss ich nicht, was Wordpress + das Design an allgemeinen Daten erheben, noch dazu hat ja Google scheinbar überall die Finger im Spiel.
Verlinkungen zu Social-Medias, gibt es ebenso nicht, habe ich alle entfernt.



SSL ist ja sowieso standart Aktiviert zumindest kann ich das schon mal erfüllen


----------



## Todesklinge (15. August 2018)

*AW: Möglichst günstige Webseite*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Mit der neuen DSGVO hat sich da allerdings einiges geändert, hier sollte man sich ausgiebig informieren.
> Bin  ich zur Zeit auch da ich eine neue Page und auch ein neuen Forum gestartet habe. Habe zwar früher Jahre lang eigene Rootserver und Seiten/Foren betrieben, aber hier hat sich doch einiges geändert.
> Das ganze wird viel strenger betrachtet als es zuvor schon war.
> 
> ...



Denke WoltLab ist dann eher etwas, wenn man mehr aus der eigenen Homepage machen will. Inklusive Forum usw.
Derzeit bin ich einfach noch zu klein dafür, als das sich der Aufwand lohnt ^^



PS: Warum ist eigentlich das pcgh.de Forum "Nicht sicher"? Also warum fehlt da der SSL?


----------



## IICARUS (15. August 2018)

*AW: Möglichst günstige Webseite*

Ja mit einem Forum wird es noch heikler, aber manche Punkte die hier mit angesprochen werden können auch bei einer Homepage zu trage kommen.
Es reicht schon das du von extern Bilder einfügst oder das ganze so einrichtest das dich Leute mit Facebook Liken können. Verzichtest du auf Weiterleitungen auf Soziale Netzwerke oder das einbinden von fremden Inhalt kannst du die ganze Sache entschärfen.  Eine Datenschutzerklärung würde ich dennoch mit einstellen, besser zu viel absichern als zu wenig.

Es kommt nicht auf die grösse mit an, sondern wie das ganze behandelt wird.
Zum Beispiel rein privat ohne Umsatz anstrebende Absichten oder doch Gewerblich usw.
Es reicht schon das du Werbung mit einbindest um als Gewerblich dazu zu zahlen.


----------



## taks (24. August 2018)

*AW: Möglichst günstige Webseite*

Ein Beispiel für eine Datenschutzerklärung für deine Webseite sollte sich mit den Stichworten "DSGVO Datenschutzerklärung Webseite Beispiel" doch finden lassen.

Sobald du Socialmedia-Plugins, Google-Analytics, oder einfach nur den Zugriffslog deines Hostingprovider verwendest solltest du eine Erklärung online stellen.
Gibt vielleicht 30 Minuten Arbeit...



Todesklinge schrieb:


> PS: Warum ist eigentlich das pcgh.de Forum "Nicht sicher"? Also warum fehlt da der SSL?



Zitat von der Wartungsdrohne: Kommt irgendwann, aber nicht momentan.


----------



## Takeda (31. August 2018)

*AW: Möglichst günstige Webseite*

um auch nochmal auf's vorrige zu kommen: Wordpress wurde ja genannt und wäre auch von mir die Empfehlung. Allerdings nicht auf Wordpress selber, wenn du ein paar Euroe (5€/Monat) in die Hand nimmst, dann gibt's Anbieter, die das schon alles integriert haben und dir neben dem Webspace gleich eine Wordpress-Installation mit vornehmen (und eine xxxx.de/com oder sonstiges Adresse beinhalten). Die kannst du dann viiiel ausgiebiger gestalten als auf der kostenlosen Wordpress-Seite. Und es gibt zig Plugins dafür. Und, wenn du speziell iwann später mal Anpassungen vornehmen wilslt, nachdem du bisschen dein Know-How erweitert hast, kannste hier auch mal die Quelltexte anpassen und Textfelder/Buttons/Menüs verschieben, besser anpassen usw. 

Ich hab auch mal mit trial and error css-code auf myspace pages angefangen, die ich dann einfach nach meinen Wünschen angepasst habe  Bisschen Lust und Laune um sich reinzufuchsen und du kannst dir dann ganz schön was zusammen basteln.


----------

